# Another Pen Box Group Buy? EDIT 3/22/06



## Monty (Feb 15, 2006)

Just checking the waters. I've had a few emails about another pen box buy like the last ones. Prices whould be the same as last time, but shipping will be slightly higher since the rates went up. 
Here's a link to the last one:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=10802

There was also some talk on a previous post about using jewerly tags for pricing tags. The company also has these:
http://www.novelbox.com/category.cfm?cid=31665
They come in packs of 1000, except or for "E", which is 500 per pack.
They said the "Computer Tags" are on sheets that can be printed in a computer printer.
Any intrest in these? Price would be whats listed on the company page.

<h2>UPDATE 02-16-06</h2>
I believe most of the interest is in the black cardboard boxes. They are on pg1, pg2 is the metal and leatherette boxes. All of the boxes can be viewed here:
http://www.novelbox.com/CATEGORY.CFM?CID=32414&StartAt=1
The cost is as follows:
Pen box, black cardboard with single insert- $0.50
Pen box sleeve - $0.06
Extra double insert - $0.16

Shipping for the black cardboard boxes, sleeves and insertsâ€“
Shipping will be slightly higher than last time:
Up to 20 boxes and sleeves - $6.00
21 to 30 $8.00
31 to 60 $11.00
61 to 100 $14.00
For more that 100, or shipping out of the US, contact me. If you live in Texas, the shipping will be less, so contact me.


Also, if there is enough interest we can add the metal boxes  <s>and the red leatherette boxes</s>. They are still out of the leatherette boxes.
The sizes of the metal boxes are 6 1/8 X 2 1/8 X 7/8.
For comparison, the cardboard boxes we ordered are 6 X 1 3/4 X 7/8.
Iâ€™ll see if sleeves are available for these and the price.
Now, my only problem with doing a bulk buy on these is that I know they weigh more and Iâ€™m not sure how much to mark them up to cover the shipping to me. In the past, the shipping on the things Iâ€™ve ordered that have been shipped UPS has never been more than about 15%. And, I believe I could ship them to you for $10 or less, depending on how many you order. Does this markup and shipping sound reasonable?
I have to order these in lots of 12, thatâ€™s no problem. If you want less than 12, I donâ€™t see a problem with that, as Iâ€™m sure it will work out in the long run.

Cost for these, adjusted for my shipping cost will be:
Metal Pen Box w/Gold Rim-Single or double - PPE1 or PPE2 - $1.80
Metal Pen Box-Single or double - PPNRE1 or PPNRE2 - $1.59
Sleeve for metal box - $0.06
Shipping for just these boxes to you should be less than $10.00 for 60 or less boxes.

When you email me your order, because of the different combinations of the metal and cardboard boxes, I'll send you a PayPal request with the shipping cost calculated based on your order. Since there is a size difference in the cardboard,and the metal boxes, the number of each ordered will determine what size box I'll need to use. I'll also add in the PayPal fee unless you want to pay by check or MO.

Jewerly Tags:
E - 7/16 dia - 1 3/4 long - $5.00/500
F - 1/2 dia - 1 5/16 long - $6.00/1000
G - 3/8 X 5/8 - 1 3/4 long - $10.00/1000
J - 5/8 dia - 1 3/4 long - $45.00/1000
I - 1/2 X 3/4 - $21.95/1000
H - 3/8 X 3/4 - $19.95/1000
I should be able to ship the for no additional charge when shipped with the boxes. If you just want these contact me.

*******IMPORTANT*******
Please email me your order and I'll send you a PayPal Request for Payment. If you prefer, you can send me a check or MO. Let me know when you send the order and I'll send my address.
I'll be out of town Friday through Monday, so if you send an order, don't worry if you don't receive a reply. It will probably take me through Wednesday to catch up. If you do not get a reply by Thursday email me again.

 <h2>2-22 UPDATE</h2> 
Everyone that has emailed me should have received a reply by now. If you have posted an order below but not emailed me, I'll get back to you tomorrow.
I've had numerous requests for the black pen pouches so I will add those to the list at $0.17 each. You can add those to your order if you want.
For those of you that have ordered the double cardboard boxes, if I don't get the minimum 250 by Sunday, I'll email you with other options.
I'm planning on closing the buy Sunday Feb 26 at 6PM Central time.

<h2>02-23-06</h2> 
Hereâ€™s a breakdown on the box orders so far:
DKW5150 - 100 single boxes and sleeves, 10 double inserts
Micah â€“ 30 single boxes and sleeves, 1000 tag â€œFâ€
Joe â€“ 100 single boxes and sleeves, 10 double inserts, 100 pouches
Pssherman â€“ 125 boxes,125 sleeves, 25 double inserts, 1000 tag â€œGâ€
Jeff â€“ 50 single boxes and sleeves, 50 pouches
Ron Mc â€“ 100 single boxes and sleeves
Teaclipper â€“ 60 single boxes, 30 double inserts, 60 sleeves
RGYost â€“ 100 single boxes and sleeves, 30 double inserts, 1000 tag â€Gâ€
Walbin â€“ 20 single boxes and sleeves
Lwalden â€“ 125 single boxes and sleeves, 20 double inserts, 24 metal/gold single and sleeves, 100 pouches
Rodb â€“ 100 single boxes and sleeves, 20 double inserts
Olsenla â€“ 60 single boxes and sleeves
Clowman â€“ 50 single boxes and sleeves
KC â€“ 30 boxes and sleeves
Mplisowski â€“ 30 boxes and sleeves, 10 double inserts
FANGAR â€“ 60 single boxes and sleeves
Greg â€“ 20 single boxes and sleeves 
Mick â€“ 60 single boxes and sleeves
Deere41h â€“ 20 single boxes and sleeves 
Snowplow â€“ 20 single boxes and sleeves, 20 pouches
Jssmith3 â€“ 30 single boxes and sleeves
Wooddreames â€“ 2
pmichris - 50 
Monty - 25 single boxes and sleeves, 12 metal single and sleeves, 1000  tag"G"

If you have placed an order and your name is not listed above and/or you have not received a reply from me, please email me.

This is a total of 1255 single boxes, 55 double boxes, 100 single inserts, 1310 sleeves, 24 single metal/gold and sleeves, 2000 Tag â€œGâ€, 1000 tag â€œFâ€, 250 pouches.
We still need 195 more double boxes before they can be ordered. The other option here is to just order the double inserts as extra (as others have done). 

<h2>2-26-06</h2>
Buy is closed, but since I have to order the boxes in lots of 250 and and have orders for 1385, I'll still accept orders for the single cardboard boxes and sleeves only, on a first come first served bases till the extra 115 are sold. 
I've also updated the list above to reflect what has been ordered.

<h2>2-28-06</h2>
<s>65</s> 35 single boxes and sleeves left

<h2>3-01-06</h2> All sold. None left.

<h2>*3/08/06*</h2>
I had 10 boxes of boxes waiting for me when I got home today. I have a show on Saturday, so it will be Sunday before I get them boxed and ready to ship out on Monday.


<h2>3-12-06</h2>
Well, we have a minor set back. I didn't open all the boxes when they arrived. Today, I found out that the company sent me a box containing 1000 of the *double* inserts, not the *single* inserts. I'll call the company tomorrow and see how fast they can get me the singles. In the meantime, I'll go ahead and fill the first 500 that were placed.

<h2>3/22/06</h2>
Finally got the correct inserts. Got them all boxed and ready to ship. I did manage to get shipping labels and postage on about half of them last night. They will be shipped today.  The rest will get done tonight and shipped tomorrow. Please check your order to make sure I counted correctly and let me know if you are short anything. I have been known to miscount.


----------



## lwalden (Feb 15, 2006)

Wasn't active during the last purchase, but very interested in joining this time- depending on what's being ordered. Are you looking at just the cardboard boxes, or the jewelry case style as well? Is anything on the two pages (14 items) in the link open? On the cardboard boxes- will they handle larger pens like the cigars and barons? Sorry for all the questions, want to make sure what's what. Thanks-
Lyle Walden
Trophy Club, TX


----------



## Dario (Feb 15, 2006)

Lyle,

I love those cardboard boxes.  I bought 200 (hardly made a dent on it yet) and I am tempted to buy more!!!

They do handle cigar, baron and Jt Gent...but not the full sized Gents as far as I can tell.


----------



## Monty (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />Wasn't active during the last purchase, but very interested in joining this time- depending on what's being ordered. Are you looking at just the cardboard boxes, or the jewelry case style as well? Is anything on the two pages (14 items) in the link open? On the cardboard boxes- will they handle larger pens like the cigars and barons? Sorry for all the questions, want to make sure what's what. Thanks-
> Lyle Walden
> Trophy Club, TX



The cardboard boxes will fit a Cigar or Baron pen, and I believe someone said if you place the insert flat on the bottom, it will even hold a Jr. Statesman. I will check tonight and see if it will hold an Emperor or not.
I will be ordering some of the metal (jewelry style) boxes for myself. They have to be ordered in lots of 12 it will be easy to accommodate if anyone wants these. The red leatherette box can be ordered also, in lots of 12. This doesnâ€™t mean â€œYOUâ€ have to order 12, I just have to order in multiples of 12. The shipping will be more if you order these since they are bigger and heavier than the cardboard.


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 15, 2006)

Lyle,
I really like these boxes and have used them for Euro, Cigar, Sierra, Baron, Jr. Statesman's. I just tested an Emperor and It's a little too tight for my liking. I highly recommend these for your pens!

Mannie,
You know me. I'll take my usual.
100 boxes with single inserts
100 sleeves.

Thanks,


----------



## lwalden (Feb 15, 2006)

Glad to hear the order is on- count me in for 125 of the boxes, with 125 sleeves, and an additional 20 of the double inserts, if they are available. I'd also like to get 100 of the black suede pouches, if they are being ordered, along with 24 of the metal pen box with gold rims, and 24 sleeves for the metal pen boxes.
Thanks- 
Lyle Walden
Trophy Club, Texas

let me know when/how/where to send payment


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 15, 2006)

Id be in for:
100 boxes
100 sleeves 
10 double inserts


----------



## Fangar (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm game.  Once you get it rolling, I will chime up!

Fangar


----------



## gerryr (Feb 15, 2006)

Do you have any idea how big the writing surface is on those tags?  Their site doesn't give any dimensions.  Also, I assume the metal pen boxes are covered with something.  Is it like velvet or what?
Thanks


----------



## GregMuller (Feb 15, 2006)

I am in for twenty box's and 20 single sleeves.


----------



## Monty (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Do you have any idea how big the writing surface is on those tags?  Their site doesn't give any dimensions.  Also, I assume the metal pen boxes are covered with something.  Is it like velvet or what?
> Thanks


Thought the sizes were on the web page but guess not. Here they are:
F - 7/16 dia - 1 3/4 long
G - 1/2 dia - 1 5/16 long
H - 3/8 X 5/8 - 1 3/4 long
I - 5/8 dia - 1 3/4 long
J - 1/2 X 3/4
K - 3/8 X 3/4

The metal box feels like it is coated with a velvet like material.


----------



## olsenla (Feb 16, 2006)

Count me in for at least 50 boxes and 50 sleeves.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## rodb (Feb 16, 2006)

I would also be interested in the boxes and sleves.


----------



## mick (Feb 18, 2006)

Mannie, count me in once again I'd like 60 boxes, single inserts and sleeves I'll send you a paypal as soon as you get things figured up. 
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Deere41h (Feb 20, 2006)

Monty...I would like 20 boxes and 20 sleeves Please.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Feb 21, 2006)

Monty,
I'd like 30 singles and 30 doubles, all with sleeves please.
thanks,


----------



## Jeff Mayfield (Feb 21, 2006)

Monty,

Order sent via email.


----------



## snoplow (Feb 21, 2006)

Count me in for 20 boxes and 20 sleeves.
Thanks
Roy


----------



## mplisowski (Feb 21, 2006)

Monty,

Count me in for 30 boxes, 30 sleeves and 10 double inserts.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## jssmith3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Monty, thanks for the reminder email, please count me in for 30 boxes and single inserts, and sleeves.
Thanks, 
Janet


----------



## wooddreams (Feb 22, 2006)

Monty, I'd like 20 single boxes with sleeves.
Thanks.

Larry Goldsmith


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 13, 2006)

Monty, I will take 10 singles and 10 doubles,all 20 with sleeves, please.

Thank you,
jim


----------



## Monty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim15_
> <br />Monty, I will take 10 singles and 10 doubles,all 20 with sleeves, please.
> 
> Thank you,
> jim



Jim,
The bulk buy has been closed for about 3 weeks. I already sold the overages I had to order so I don't have any extra right now. It will be several months before we do another buy, unless there is a demand for one sooner. Send me an email and let you know when we do another.


----------



## micah (Mar 15, 2006)

Mannie
Got mine in today! Everything looks great except for one slight problem....I didn't order enough!!![] Thanks for getting this together!
Micah


----------



## Monty (Mar 16, 2006)

Just a reminder. The company made a mistake and sent 1000 double inserts instead of the single. They are shipping the correct ones. I only had 500 of the single inserts so I went ahead and sent out the boxes to the first 5 or 6 that placed orders. If you did not get an email from USPS that a package was being sent to you from me, don't worry. I have averything else boxes and waiting for the inserts. As soon as I get them, I'll get them off to you.


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 16, 2006)

Mannie,
If you haven't sent mine out yet feel free to send it to other members first. I'm in no hurry at the moment. Just send mine whenever the right parts come in.
Thanks for running another box bulk buy! I love these boxes and so do the customers.


----------



## jssmith3 (Mar 16, 2006)

Sorry your having to deal with this Monty[] It's always a drag when you go to do something like this and something goes wrong. I really appreciate what you are doing.
Thanks again.
Janet


----------



## pssherman (Mar 16, 2006)

Mannie,
Got mine last night. Looks like everything was there

Paul in AR


----------



## DWK5150 (Mar 17, 2006)

Mannie,

Mine arrived today.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 28, 2006)

Mannie,
My boxes showed up right on schedule!
Thanks for running another box bulk buy.


----------



## jssmith3 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Mannie, I got my boxes also. Thanks for everything []
Janet


----------



## lwalden (Mar 28, 2006)

Mannie- got my boxes as well, rec'd yesterday. Thanks for the time and effort to coordinate.


----------



## laspringer (Mar 28, 2006)

Mannie,
Received the package today, everything OK 

Alan


----------



## rodb (Mar 29, 2006)

Mannie,

Got the boxes yesterday, everything O.K.

Thanks,  Rod


----------

